# Pigeon Shoot Bill



## Chelsea (Feb 3, 2007)

There is a new state bill out that would ban Live Pigeon Shoots in PA. Anyone wishing to help get this bill passed please go to the HSUS web site and look under legislation, state. It is bill S.B. 1150. It would also stop the type of event held last year at Elstonville where live turkeys were tied to straw bales and used for target practice. Any help would be appreciated.

Chelsea


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Chelsea,

Thr HSUS web gives me a list of restaurants addresses which carry the name ASUS. How do you get there? Gladys


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Chelsea said:


> There is a new state bill out that would ban Live Pigeon Shoots in PA.
> * *Anyone wishing to help get this bill passed please go to the HSUS web site *and look under legislation, state. It is bill S.B. 1150.
> 
> ** *It would also stop the type of event held last year at Elstonville where live turkeys were tied to straw bales and used for target practice.*
> ...


Hi Chelsea,
* Could you post the 'link' to the website?

** WHAT IN THE DEVIL is wrong with people? To even *think* of doing such horrific things, let alone actually following through with it is insane.  

Cindy


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

https://community.hsus.org/campaign/PA_2007_live_animal_trap_shoots


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Cindy,
It's been going on for years. This is the main reason for pigeon nettings in NYC.
This City loss a great many birds every year. People in trucks ride around with nets. We can't seem to legally stop it. Either it's being condoned by the NYC authorities or they don't consider it a bad enough crime to do anything about it.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It's horrible. Those shoots should be banned in every state. Sure hope a law banning them passes in PA.


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

I tried to go to the site,, and after 5 minutes,, I still couldn't see what this "Bill" stated...
I think its totally wrong to get everybody in an uproar over something that can't be seen in its entirety.
I don't condone a pigeon shoot myself,, but I also don't live in PA.
I believe it should be left to the people who live there,, as we are all brought up in differing cultures,,, whos to say your culture is better than others...
And to push your individual desire onto others is wrong.
You all have the right to have your own beliefs and feelings,, but to go past your own bounderies and push those opinions and make a legisltive rule onto others is stepping out of bounds..
Gary H.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I didn't go to the site because I don't live in PA so it doesn't pertain to me because I can't vote there. I think Chelsea was just trying to give a heads-up to members who do live there so they could check it out for themselves. 

Yes, everyone is entitled to their opinion. But being a member of this forum means agreeing to the rules of conduct which state that we do not make statements condoning hunting, lethal culling or any other type of killing of pigeons. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=7006


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Yes, everyone is entitled to their opinion. But being a member of this forum means agreeing to the rules of conduct which state that we do not making statements condoning hunting, lethal culling or any other type of killing of pigeons. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=7006


 I fail to see your point if its directed at me,,, 
Did I suggest anything of the sort??
Gary H.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's horrible!
Those poor pigeons...they never did anything to hurt anybody and yet people are using them as _target practice_?!? I can understand people hunting. I myself enjoy hunting. But see the difference here is, I don't kill for pleasure, and neither does my dad (who is the actual hunter here..I just sorta..come along, haha). This is why we don't kill turkey. Too big of a mess and too much trouble to get meat from. We don't plan on eating it, so we don't kill it. We're not going to kill a turkey or a deer just to put it on the wall. If you were going to eat the turkey, then go ahead and display the tail. Same thing for the buck. Eat it and get the head put on a nice little plaque for your living room. 

I can see using pigeons before the turkey though. At least the pigeons have a fighting chance. But having a bird tied up where it can't escape? That's pathetic in my opinion. When you hunt, you're supposed to get that proud feeling after you've shot an animal because you have stalked, prepared, and worked so hard to shoot that prize buck or bird. You put on all the right gear, walked for the longest time to find the perfect place to set up, and when the moment came...you were able to hit it. Standing a few yards away from a bird that can't flee and shooting it...what good does that do? If it were practice for the real hunt, that turkey isn't going to be stuck to a tree saying "Well I'm here, you can shoot me now".
And the pigeons! Maybe they misunderstood what a 'clay pigeon' is. Why not shoot something not alive? Like those skeet trap shooting places. A real pigeon flies different than gamebirds and waterfowl, so using them as targets is pretty much useless isn't it?

All of this is my opinion...so...don't beat me over it? D:


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for posting, Cindy. . .I signed it; anyone from any state can, actually. It let's you choose which state you're in and doesn't deny the votage.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I signed it too.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

I Signed it too


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I guess I wasn't clear. I meant that the original post was consistent with the use of this forum and I don't know why you objected to it, Gary H.

As to signing on-line petitions, it won't hurt anything, but I've read that they don't carry any real weight. Voting, however, does.


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

I tried to sign because the link asks the name of the country and France was in that list but I received a message to say I was not eligible. Why bother listing other countries then? Well, I´m sorry it didn't work. But I'm with you all the way. Gladys


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Royaltypigeon said:


> ...... And to push your individual desire onto others is wrong.
> You all have the right to have your own beliefs and feelings,, but to go past your own bounderies and push those opinions and make a legisltive rule onto others is stepping out of bounds..
> Gary H.


 I really have no idea what the heck that means.....most, if not all of our laws are based on the collective will of the people. In other words, as an example, enough people have a belief or feeling that killing a human is wrong....and thus we the people, have "pushed" this opinion onto others, by making it againest the law to kill someone. Same with stealing or robbing someone. How in the world do you think these laws came about ? 

On the other hand, I think a law at this point is almost a moot point, since I know of no public pigeon shoots which take place anymore in our state.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Warren,
It's still a 'sport' in Pennsylvaina

http://www.philly.com/inquirer/local/20071205_Critics_still_take_aim_at_Pa__pigeon_shoots.html


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

pigeonperson said:


> Warren,
> It's still a 'sport' in Pennsylvaina
> 
> http://www.philly.com/inquirer/local/20071205_Critics_still_take_aim_at_Pa__pigeon_shoots.html



I stand corrected. With such negative press about such events, I thought that all of them had hung their heads in shame and stopped such a practice. Apparently some of these knuckle heads do not have any sense, and a law is needed. I hope a phone number to the clubs mentioned can be located and published.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I stand corrected. With such negative press about such events, I thought that all of them had hung their heads in shame and stopped such a practice. Apparently some of these knuckle heads do not have any sense, and a law is needed.
> 
> *I hope a phone number to the clubs mentioned can be located and published.*


I'm sure information, or the phone book, would provide the phone numbers to the following, Warren.

* *Pike Township Sportsmen's Club*, 56 miles northwest of Philadelphia

* *Don Bailey of Strausstown*, who organizes shoots and provides pigeons at the *Strausstown club* and elsewhere

These 'less than human beings' definitely have some severe problems. 
People in their right minds DON'T do things like this. 

They make me sick to my stomach.  

Cindy


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

I've seen clay pigeon shoots and let me tell you, it isn't an easy sport. It takes a lot of practice and a good eye especially trying to shoot more than one out of the air. This is a skill that takes a lot of time to acquire.
These people on the other hand, stand only a few yards away and shoot at live animals. They also tie turkeys to something and shoot at them with bows and arrows. It isn't skill they're after but it has to be some kind of trip they're on that they have the power to take life and do. It's sick and these activities don't belong in a civilized society.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It makes me sick too, so much so that I can't let myself think about it. If I did think about it, I wouldn't be able to sleep at all. 

Warren, I hope you will make a stand against this cruel activity [can't call it a sport] in your state. You are such an eloquent writer and have the ability to keep you head even though it may be hard to do so in this situation. I think you would be a great advocate for the victim pigeons of this gastly event.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Tried expressing opinion (in vote); didn't work*

I filled out the form wrote a letter, clicked in the address information slots, clicked to vote, and *only then *then received this:



> We're sorry, but it appears that you are not eligible to participate in this campaign. This could be for one of several reasons, possibly:
> 
> You do not live in the target state or district, or if you do;
> We may have not been able to map your address to your elected official
> ...


Why can't they inform you at the outset?

Larry

Tried voting with home state Texas address; didn't work either.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It's a sickening practice that should be outlawed. I read that book that came out last year entitled "Pigeons." Forget just now who wrote it, but this guy researched the history of pigeons and people, went to shows and befriended racing homer enthusiasts to learn more about the relationship between pigeons and humans. Most of the book was good but there was a highly offensive chapter in which the author looked into live pigeon shoots and even participated in one himself.  He recognized some of the pigeons used in the shoot as culled show pigeons. Another reason to be very, _very_ careful who you sell your birds to. I hate the thought of any pigeon being shot, but it's added outrage to think of a fancy pigeon that probably doesn't even fly well or have a clue what to do if tossed being ruthlessly gunned down. I can't think about this too much, either, or I won't be able to sleep.


----------



## vbarrett (Dec 10, 2007)

Just wanted to say I had seen something along these Bills lines in an anti-Pigeon Facebook group, and out of curiosity, I Googled AND found this forum.

Good golly, Miss Molly. I adore it!

And I am very pro-pigeon.

Victoria


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you Victoria, and welcome to Pigeon Talk. Hang around for awhile and you will learn a lot more about our feathered friends. Pigeons have been domesticated nearly as long as dogs, since before recorded history. They have lived close to humans for millennia and deserve a lot more respect than they get today.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

vbarrett said:


> Just wanted to say I had seen something along these Bills lines in an anti-Pigeon Facebook group, and out of curiosity, I Googled AND found this forum.


There's an "anti-pigeon" facebook group??! Why? Are there pro-pigeon groups there, too?


----------



## vbarrett (Dec 10, 2007)

> There's an "anti-pigeon" facebook group??! Why? Are there pro-pigeon groups there, too?


Can't say as I've noticed. There's an anti-duck group as well. You know human nature, TheSnipes. 

It's easier to be against something, than to be for it. Raises more outrage, without which some people can't live.

*@Birdmom4ever:* Thanks so much! I find out more every day and I'm very pleased. I won't be a daily poster or anything, but certainly I'm impressed by the aviary knowledge here.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

vbarrett said:


> Can't say as I've noticed. There's an anti-duck group as well. You know human nature, TheSnipes.


Regrettably, yes  



vbarrett said:


> It's easier to be against something, than to be for it. Raises more outrage, without which some people can't live.
> 
> I won't be a daily poster or anything, but certainly I'm impressed by the aviary knowledge here.


Hope you do stick around and participate


----------

